# Wet Sounds NEW SURGE Amplified Sound Bar!



## WetSounds (Mar 30, 2015)

http://wetsounds.com/pages/products/surge6.html

STEALTH SURGE AMPLIFIED SOUNDBARS - The NEWEST MEMBER of the STEALTH Family!

â€¢ Add wireless connectivity with a WW-BT-VC Volume Controller
â€¢ Built-In High Output Advanced DSP Amplifier with D-Bass Tech
â€¢ Same Great Speakers and Amplifier as the ULTRA HD
â€¢ IP67 Rated - Aluminum Chassis & Grille with Powder Coating
â€¢ Complete Wiring Harness & Mounting Brackets Included

IN STOCK & SHIPPING NOW!


----------

